
Lisphp: A Lisp Dialect Written in PHP - yareally
https://github.com/lisphp/lisphp
======
clienthunter
A genuine question which looks like hate but isn't: why are people still
innovating on PHP? I can understand why it may still be in use, but why
nurture the ecosystem?

The only people I know that care for PHP enough to be into this kind of thing
are people who have never written anything but PHP, and that's a small number
of people...and the number of those competent enough to _write a LISP in PHP_
is precisely nil. Only my experiences, sure, but I'm sure I'm not _that_ off
the mark.

~~~
DigitalSea
The reason is simple: PHP is getting better. It took a long time, but people
owe it to others and themselves to help PHP thrive because it can only get
better with the help of others. Frameworks like Laravel are somewhat
responsible for the resurgence in PHP development, it's becoming an exciting
language to use again, the quirks and issues the language had are slowly but
surely being fixed in versions post 5.3 that's for sure.

You have to remember that no other language has really been able to beat PHP
in terms of ease of use and setup. Every shared host in the world has PHP
installed. There's no server to start, no scripts to run, you just upload your
files to the server and they work. Django/Rails and all of those other
languages don't just run on most shared hosts. PHP is easy and that's part of
its appeal and the reason why it won't be dying any time soon.

Every language has quirks, not just PHP. If you want to talk languages that
were too, once horrible and in some ways still are, look no further than
Javascript. That didn't stop it becoming the most widely used scripting
language on the web.

~~~
clienthunter
I agree with you on the JS thing, and it's interesting to note from this
thread that PHP may actually be on the up this time.

------
blt
I just wrote a toy lisp interpreter in C++. It's kind of amazing how easy it
is to interpret lisp. Hard part is writing the GC and tail call optimization.
Not trying to diminish the post at all, I just think Lisp is a cool language
:)

~~~
janogonzalez
no link to the repo :(

------
drakaal
Someone took my favorite language theoretically, (meaning I love everything
about it but I don't get to use it much) and combined it with my least
favorite language theoretically (meaning a language I am forced to use a lot,
so I'm really good at it but feel dirty every time I use it).

Should I feel good or bad?

~~~
krapp
I don't know how you should feel but I find it hilarious.

------
agumonkey
also : [http://scriptor.github.io/pharen/](http://scriptor.github.io/pharen/)

------
justinhj
this was posted 3 years ago as well. It's interesting to compare the comments.
[https://www.hnsearch.com/search#request/all&q=Lisphp](https://www.hnsearch.com/search#request/all&q=Lisphp)

------
Vektorweg
classic [http://xkcd.com/297/](http://xkcd.com/297/)

------
kalleboo
It's so easy to troll HN - just mention PHP

------
moreentropy
But why?

~~~
ushi
>> It was created to be embedded in web services or to be distributed within
web applications.

------
big_lou
This is the worst thing that ever happened

~~~
matthudson
>"This is the worst thing that ever happened"

Self-referential comments are not encouraged on HN.

Instead of criticizing your own comment, consider saying something
constructive or interesting about the OP.

~~~
agumonkey
so HN comments aren't hoisted ?

